
The 18 Mistakes that Kill Startups - nostrademons
http://paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html
======
davidw
Can't we just take Paul Graham's writings as a given here? Is there anyone who
is not aware of them? Perhaps this site itself should link here:

http://ycombinator.com/lib.html

Edit: never mind, it's already linked at the bottom of the page.

